# Kross kr0723



## jil1220 (May 3, 2012)

Please help - I have just purchased a Kross KR0723 and my PC tried to use the Wizard to set up the new hardware and asked for a CD for the Kross which did not come with the unit.

How can I get my PC to recognize this as I have textbooks I need for school on my PC that I want to copy - sorry I am not technically inclinded to this new stuff, and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance and have a great night!

Jil


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're even able to copy files to the device, it would just show up as a drive in My Computer. That may or may not be an option. If you can access the Google App Store, install Dropbox and transfer files that way.


----------



## jil1220 (May 3, 2012)

Managed to get the Dropbox app downloaded can you please explain how I get a PDF from my PC to the tablet. Sorry for being a little slow at working this but you did help me out and I appreciated your quick reply


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to www.dropbox.com. Create an account. Download and install the software. Copy the PDF to your Dropbox folder, and it will be available on any device authenticated with your account.


----------

